
Show HN: Twitch Invests in the Stock Market - twitchinvests
https://twitchinvests.com/
======
twitchinvests
Hi HN Community! Looking forward to hearing your feedback, criticisms and
questions about this project. The project was inspired Twitch Plays Pokemon
and Twitch Installs Archlinux.

I wanted to take the "Twitch Plays" concept and take it to the next level-
something that has a connection to the real world.

The backend is written in Java, and the UI in JS/HTML/CSS, and hosted locally.
The website is rather simple, just a static S3 website.

I'd be glad to answer any of your questions, apologies in advance if I get too
flooded and missed some though. I promise to eventually read them all!

~~~
borplk
Just curious what you are using for the backend with Java?

~~~
stockstream
OP here. I re-registered to reflect new branding.

The backend is actually not too complex. Commands are processed from Twitch
using PircBotX. Then, that and other data is vended through simple APIs
created using SparkJava ([http://sparkjava.com/](http://sparkjava.com/)).

It's effectively an API + Web server connected to by OBS Studio Browser
instances.

------
bbcbasic
What's it all about. Assume I know nothing about what twitch is...

~~~
stockstream
Effectively allowing anonymous strangers on the internet to control my
brokerage account containing $50,000.

~~~
ruleabidinguser
what are you going to do when you're broke at 9:10?

~~~
stockstream
Only 1 share can be bought or sold every 5 minutes. In some fairly naive
simulations this system was ran against, it would take weeks and months to
fall below the 25k mark.

Voting weights can be introduced to mitigate spamming and round lengths can be
adjusted to mitigate other issues.

It could turn out a complete disaster, but it will be a disaster in slow-
motion.

~~~
bbcbasic
The transaction fees will kill you, rather than the spamming of penny stocks.

~~~
stockstream
Using the Robinhood App allows trading with zero fees. Additionally, Robinhood
has a feature called RobinhoodInstant where trades are settled immediately so
funds don't get stuck in pending settlement.

~~~
bbcbasic
Nice. Zero spread too?

~~~
stockstream
Unsure, though would guess probably not. They apparently have a nontraditional
method of executing orders, see
[https://archive.fo/hf0rt](https://archive.fo/hf0rt)

------
Jemaclus
Oh, this is going to end well.

